# Mit welchem Programm kann man am besten Berichte schreiben?



## Godufasa (16. November 2003)

Hi!
ich wollte fragen mit welchem Programm/Programmen man am besten Testberichte oder sonstiges schreiben kann,in denen ich gerne Bilder und villeicht auch ein kommentar kästchen einfügen würde!Bevor ich mir nämlich die teuren programme wie photoshop oder so zulege,wollte ich wissen ob ich sowas vielleicht auch schon nur mit word machen kann?Sowas wie ein testbericht zu einem spiel z.b.: auf der 1Din A4 seite 3/4 der seite mit einem Bild,auf de vielleicht noch etwas in schwarz steht,und arunter dann anfangen den testbericht zu schreiben,nur so als Beispiel!Und auf anderen Seiten dann noch screenshots einfügen usw.!Mit welchem Programm bearbeitet man denn am besten solche screenshots damit man,auch wenn sie kleiner sind,immernoch gut zu erkennen sind!Und in welchem Programm kann man dann alles zusammenfügen!
Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen!
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. November 2003)

Abhängig davon vofür das Endprodukt ist könnte Word durchaus reichen, da Word mittlerweile sehr ausgereift ist.

Screenshots, entweder bei kleiner Auflösung oder minimiertem Programm und mit der Taste "DRUCK", bzw. den Tasten: "ALT" und "DRUCK".

Sollte das nicht reichen, gibt es eine Menge Freeware Capture Programme.

Wenn es für privaten Einsatz ist könntest Du Dir als Layoutprogramm noch Ragtime-Privat anschauen...


----------



## Godufasa (16. November 2003)

Okay danke für die Hilfe!
werde es mir mal anschauen!


----------



## fluessig (16. November 2003)

Ich würde eine Kombination vorschlagen. Den reinen Text schreibst du in Word (bzw OpenOffice Writer). Dort kannst du dann so schöne Sachen wie die Rechtschreibung korrigieren lassen, den Thesaurus nutzen, usw.

Um das dann so schön zurechtzurücken (schmale Spalten, Bilder usw) nimmst du dann ein DTP Programm zB. Ragtime (oder Illustrator, QuarkExpress). 

Bilder sollten mit einer Auflösung von min. 300dpi verwendet werden - wenn du den Artikel mal in den Druck bringen möchtest. 

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. November 2003)

Sorry, aber ich muss mal herzhaft lachen...

Nicht jeder kann sich mal eben QuarXpress leisten, weil das liegt in der oberen Preisklasse und ist, nebenbei für die Aufgabe etwas hochgegrifffen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. November 2003)

RagTime ist aber eine recht gute Idee, weil kostenlos und mit allen Funktionen,
die du brauchst. Andere kostenlose oder günstige Alternativen: OpenOffice bzw.
StarOffice

http://www.ragtime.de/link.cgi?rtp_software
http://de.openoffice.org/about-downloads.html#suite
http://de.sun.com/Produkte/software/star/staroffice/index.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Godufasa (16. November 2003)

wow also Quarxpress wäre wirklich ziemlich heftig!ich werde mal die freeware tols ausprobieren!danke aufjedenfall für die tipps!wenn ich ein brauchbares erebnnis hab werd ich meinen weg dahin hier posten!


----------

